# What's the latest on single Joey to multiple Hoppers?



## klingonscum (May 13, 2009)

My sitch: 3 TVs in the house. One upstairs is the kids TV, one downstairs is the Theater TV, and one in the game room that currently isn't hooked up to the Dish.

What I'd like: Hopper upstairs in kids' room for their recordings, Hopper downstairs in the Theater for our recordings, and the ability for each of the 3 TVs to see content from both Hoppers.

The elegant solution would be if the two Hoppers could see each other directly, and a single Joey on the game room TV that could see both Hoppers.

The brute force solution would be Hopper and Joey upstairs, Hopper and Joey downstairs, and two Joeys on the game room TV (and having to switch inputs all the time on each TV).

Hence my question: have they upgraded the software yet to where these networked devices can all see each other yet, or is each Hopper still its own little fiefdom?


----------



## dishwater (May 29, 2009)

Hoppers cannot see each other yet. Any Joey can access any Hopper in your system.


----------



## klingonscum (May 13, 2009)

dishwater said:


> Hoppers cannot see each other yet. Any Joey can access any Hopper in your system.


That's marginally better than it was; that means I could get by with a single Joey in the game room, but I'd still need Joeys in the upstairs and downstairs to access the other Hopper's content (and have to flip inputs).

Have they released any info on if/when they're going to have two Hoppers act as Joeys to each other, or is that a nonstarter at this point?

side note: I had to laugh when I saw that "dishwater" responded to "klingonscum"...


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

For the time being, you could do what I am doing (adjusted for your TVs). Add a second Joey to your theater room use input swap to also look at your kids Hopper (input swap is faster than the Joey's Hopper switch, one button on my Harmony remote). It's a pretty nominal extra $7 mo. and the Joey would be free on initial setup. When Hopper integration takes place, send back the extra Joey or consider another TV,

(Do the Kids really have to see the theater room Hopper for now?)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

klingonscum said:


> ..
> 
> Hence my question: have they upgraded the software yet to where these networked devices can all see each other yet, or is each Hopper still its own little fiefdom?


Not.

Wait for fall or winter ...


----------



## klingonscum (May 13, 2009)

patmurphey said:


> For the time being, you could do what I am doing (adjusted for your TVs). Add a second Joey to your theater room use input swap to also look at your kids Hopper (input swap is faster than the Joey's Hopper switch, one button on my Harmony remote). It's a pretty nominal extra $7 mo. and the Joey would be free on initial setup. When Hopper integration takes place, send back the extra Joey or consider another TV,
> 
> (Do the Kids really have to see the theater room Hopper for now?)


Honestly, no, not really - we do double-record a few things now with our 2 DVRs (my son is a Mythbusters fanatic...like I am), but it's not a big deal. That's actually a pretty good setup: Hopper upstairs, Hopper and Joey in Theater, Joey in Game Room (just to make sure - that Joey in the Game Room can see BOTH Hoppers now?)


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The Joeys can link to either of your Hoppers from the Whole-Home Setup screen. Thanks.



klingonscum said:


> Honestly, no, not really - we do double-record a few things now with our 2 DVRs (my son is a Mythbusters fanatic...like I am), but it's not a big deal. That's actually a pretty good setup: Hopper upstairs, Hopper and Joey in Theater, Joey in Game Room (just to make sure - that Joey in the Game Room can see BOTH Hoppers now?)


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

klingonscum said:


> ...That's actually a pretty good setup: Hopper upstairs, Hopper and Joey in Theater, Joey in Game Room (just to make sure - that Joey in the Game Room can see BOTH Hoppers now?)


It works so well, I'm surprised more aren't doing it for only $7mo more. I backed into it because as an early adopter, I couldn't get 2 Hopper/1 Joey and I didn't want to wait for logic to reach Dish management for my 3 HDTV house. Yes, as Ray said, the extra Joey can look at both Hoppers.


----------



## BarneyC (Jan 9, 2005)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> The Joeys can link to either of your Hoppers from the Whole-Home Setup screen. Thanks.


COOL! Thanks!


----------



## gschield (Aug 28, 2012)

I am glad to hear you can see both hoppers from the Joey!


----------

